# finding shared rental apartments in Dubai



## deangrant (Aug 17, 2008)

I arrive in Dubai at the start of September. I am a 25yr old Australian male and I have an engineering job sorted out. 
I will be living in Dubai with a close family friend who is female (24yr old) and *not* my partner and we both are looking for shared accomadation to keep costs down. How do i find shared accomadation? We are both very out going and enjoy a drink and a party so we are more inclined to live with like minded people. We are both happy to share a room if need be and have separate beds.
Does anybody know how we can find somewhere to live? What websites are useful? Anybody looking for some fun Aussies to live with?
Cheers
Dean


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Duizzle for flatshares

Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds

Another option is to rent a flat together. Bhomes is a good place to look at apartments for rent.

Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us.


----------



## jmtuck (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Dean. Did you find a place in the end?? Do you have a spare room??  Cheers .. Jo


----------



## dedeep (Apr 27, 2009)

deangrant said:


> I arrive in Dubai at the start of September. I am a 25yr old Australian male and I have an engineering job sorted out.
> I will be living in Dubai with a close family friend who is female (24yr old) and *not* my partner and we both are looking for shared accomadation to keep costs down. How do i find shared accomadation? We are both very out going and enjoy a drink and a party so we are more inclined to live with like minded people. We are both happy to share a room if need be and have separate beds.
> Does anybody know how we can find somewhere to live? What websites are useful? Anybody looking for some fun Aussies to live with?
> Cheers
> Dean


Hi Dean,

Iam 24 Male from India and even Iam also looking for the shared accomodation.So if you have the accomodation i would like to join with you people.

Thanks,
Dedeep


----------

